# Imperial, Metric, and US Conversions



## kitchenelf

For Imperial, Metric, and US Conversions click  here


----------



## amber

*conversion charts*

Elf, 

Any way this can be placed at the top of each food forum?  I was thinking about this when I post my recipes that are US measurements.  It must be difficult for others to convert my recipes.  Much the same when I read a recipe from others that are using grams, etc.  

Also, could we have a conversion chart for "gas mark" ?  Maybe Kyles, or Ishbel can help?  My husband is english, and I've used a gas mark stove, but cannot remember what each gas mark is in terms of the heat levels.  In other words is it based on a 1-10 gas mark? 1 being low, 5 being medium, 10 being high heat.


----------



## kitchenelf

Sure!  I was thinking of that but didn't know if it would get on everyone's nervers!


----------



## kitchenelf

I did a couple forums - I will do the rest over the weekend - I can't miss my hair appt.!!!!!!!  :roll:


----------



## mudbug

thank you elfie!


----------



## amber

Thanks!


----------



## Termy

It is good to know other references. Many people are familiar with both and can rattle off things, a cm. is 0.3937". 

Now like in bread, "It is supposed to get to 82cm.". Now that 0.3937 is too much numbers we are just going to say 0.4. So 82cm. is *about* 2". 

WING IT ! I mean it. Weight ? Not so bad. One pound equals 448 of their grams. 

So their kilogram equals 2.2 of our pounds. 

So like they say "500g. flour" that is a bit over a pound. 

And then temperature, I am not sure I want to do this...

C=(F-32)/9 *5

That might not be perfect, but it can be had. Internet will tell you immediately. And of course there's an app for that. 

But the point here is to just try to take this all into your mind. Many people can deal with both systems. Engineers etc. do it all the time. 

½kg./500g.~=1.1lb

See how easy ? 

1cm.~=0.4" 

"I need 3kg. of this". That is 6.6 lb., get seven. 

"This should grow to ten cm.". Well that is four inches. 

Now in construction, MWAHAHAHA. This is in thirds ! 

T


----------



## skilletlicker

This used to be often complained about. But for decades, pick up anything with a label and it will give you grams and ounces or pounds. Folks have finally gotten comfortable with it, seems to me.

Evidenced by the observation that this thread hasn't been commented on in nigh on twenty years.


----------

